# OZ Galileio IIIs 19x8.5



## HUlrich (Dec 14, 2012)

Im not sure of the offset but these wheels were originally made for an allroad and fit my RS6 perfectly without spacers. I got a new car and have no use for these wheels. They are straight but do have some minor scrapes. txt me if you are interested 7176693090
http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/a92corrado/IMG_0640_zps1087adde.jpg
http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/a92corrado/IMG_0638_zps94576fd4.jpg
http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/a92corrado/IMG_0637_zps583d8555.jpg


----------

